# Buying advice 5d mark iv vs 1Dx (vanilla) vs 100-400 mark ii



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 18, 2020)

Currently I am running a 5d mark ii which suffered more than a few drops and has always been poor on AF. Before this I had a 7d which had a much higher hit rate and it actually had AF. I mostly shoot with a very old 300mm f/2.8 L non-IS but sometimes use a 70-200 non-IS.

So with my bonus coming up, I can buy one of three items to tide me over for the year. So my choices are getting a new 100-400 mark ii to replace the 70-200 and 300. Or getting a new body that has some AF. I tired the 1Dx and really loved how it locked on focus and had a great burst rate when I was photographing a fox. But have seen used 5d mark iv for the same price.

Any opinions would be welcome.

P.S. Next year I will be buying a 200-400 and a 1Dx mark iii.

Edit: I think I am more looking for a temp camera replacement for 12-18 months.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi Codebunny.
Do nothing, bank the money then after you buy the 1DxIII and 200-400 next year use the banked money for a trip to make the best use of the 1DxIII and 200-400.
Any of the items you are looking to buy will be instantly rendered redundant by the new gear, yes I know this is true for everything anyway, but to buy any of this gear knowing that in 12 months you will be replacing it seems a bit daft!
I read this as an either / or situation, so buying the lens would not really make sense if the body has no AF, also I don’t think the 100-400 is really a replacement for a 300 f/2.8 or a 70-200, especially if the 70-200 is f/2.8, however, I think it would be a good companion to these lenses!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 19, 2020)

The question is what and how you shoot. Bear in mind that 200-400 and 1Dxiii together weight 5kg, hardly a handholdable combo.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 19, 2020)

@Valvebounce I think you are right on that the 100-400 is perhaps something for another time, I could always rent a lens for a the odd weekend to try them out. However, my big buy is November 2021 so I would be loosing two springs and summers of photographs(Or at least my usual frustration of trying to focus on a squirrel onto to find the focus was missed)

@Kit. I shoot: squirrels, foxes, rabbits, hare, wild cats, snakes, deer, bears, and other medium to large sized animal with the occasional bird thrown in. Regarding weight, I am accustomed to my 300 f/2.8 and my gripped 5d Mark II on a tripod. The 300 non-IS is 2.8Kg so I am looking at an extra Kg, I will however be renting it and a 600 at some point to see which I like best. The 200-400 keeps winning out in my head as it covers most of my entire range.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 19, 2020)

Get the 5D IV, it is a considerable step up from the MkII and will compliment the 1DX MkIII when you get it rather than a 1DX which won’t.


----------



## sid.safari (Jan 19, 2020)

If you're trying to capture action within the wildlife genre the 5d mark iv is simply not fast enough. The buffer fills very quickly and you have to be mindful of that when you shoot in the wild. I would personally not get the 1dx either. It's far too old at this point. I suggest you wait a few months and get the 1dx mark ii at a discounted price once version III hits the stage.

The 1dx mark ii in the right hands is an immensely powerful wildlife camera. The lowlight capability is incredible compared to the 5d IV and the burst rate is miles ahead of any of the 5 series. The 1dx is probably near the end of its support cycle so i would not buy it unless you get it for throwaway prices (and even then it's not worth it for me)


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 19, 2020)

@*sid.safari aye, I got a much higher success when I used my 7d, sadly when it died the 5d mark ii was cheeper as a quick replacement. On the occasion the 5d does focus on something, the quality of the image far surpasses the output of the 7d.*

I do get what you are saying about the 1DX vs the mark II, though surely both of these will blow away my current camera, but the vanilla version to the iii will 'feel' like a stronger upgrade? I need to check out the prices of the mark ii, it hadn't even crossed my mind as I was looking for £2000 mark so it was pocket money territory.


----------



## sid.safari (Jan 19, 2020)

You'll be lucky to get a 1dx II at that price. I would imagine it will drop to $3500 in the next six months but anything more is a real bargain (provided of course that it works!)

What price are you getting the 1dx for?


----------



## Kit. (Jan 19, 2020)

sid.safari said:


> The 1dx is probably near the end of its support cycle


In the email about stopping guaranteed support for 5D2, Canon claims that they guarantee support for 7 years from the discontinuation of the sales of the model.


----------



## sid.safari (Jan 19, 2020)

Kit. said:


> In the email about stopping guaranteed support for 5D2, Canon claims that they guarantee support for 7 years from the discontinuation of the sales of the model.



Ok...so he's good till what? 2016 + 7 = 2023. 

The value proposition doesn't make sense to me. Add a little bit more and give it six months you will probably get the 1dx II which to me was a significant leap. You can pair that with a nice cfast card and that's good to go for at least 7 more years.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 19, 2020)

sid.safari said:


> You'll be lucky to get a 1dx II at that price. I would imagine it will drop to $3500 in the next six months but anything more is a real bargain (provided of course that it works!)
> 
> What price are you getting the 1dx for?



There is a 1DX vanilla going for £2000 with a spare battery and 7000 shutter count. I would be looking at £3000 for a 5D mark IV with the grip and a extra battery if my 5d mark II batteries are too old.


----------



## sid.safari (Jan 19, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> There is a 1DX vanilla going for £2000 with a spare battery and 7000 shutter count. I would be looking at £3000 for a 5D mark IV with the grip and a extra battery if my 5d mark II batteries are too old.



Unless there is a hole burning in your pocket I would wait for a few months. Let the 1dx III come out. That will make the 1dx two generations old. You might be able to get it for less. It seems hardly used at only 7000 shutter count -- so perhaps you are getting a system that is in good condition. It does however beg the question - why wasn't it sold 4-5 years ago when it would have fetched a better price.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 19, 2020)

@sid aye the one I am looking at is really in top shape, which is why it is whispering dark secrets to my wallet. The prior owner has used it 'frequently' for landscape. So the shutter hasn't been rattling off, I think I pass 2000 shots in a weekend on average.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 19, 2020)

Cheers for the input folks, I think the consensus is wait or get a mark ii. Bonus day is March 28th so will see what happens then and get the best I can for as little as I can to tide me over the summer.


----------



## sid.safari (Jan 19, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> @sid aye the one I am looking at is really in top shape, which is why it is whispering dark secrets to my wallet. The prior owner has used it 'frequently' for landscape. So the shutter hasn't been rattling off, I think I pass 2000 shots in a weekend on average.



In that case you must answer her call. Look, all said and done the 1dx is a fantastic camera. Even today you can go out into the field and come back with world class images with that system. Ultimately if you are comfortable with an older AF and perhaps limited service going forward then by all means buy it. I would personally not pay more then $2000 for it.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 20, 2020)

A quick update. I found another 1Dx for £2200 that has 4000 shots on the shutter. This one was the demo unit, so it is another very temping specimen. I think, unless I am very mistaken, that the vanilla and Mark ii would not far out perform my 5d Mark ii and the 7d I had before it?


----------



## sid.safari (Jan 20, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> A quick update. I found another 1Dx for £2200 that has 4000 shots on the shutter. This one was the demo unit, so it is another very temping specimen. I think, unless I am very mistaken, that the vanilla and Mark ii would not far out perform my 5d Mark ii and the 7d I had before it?



The 1dx is significantly better then both the 5d mark ii and the 7d mark i. 

Hell, i'd say the 1dx is better then the 7d II and the 5d mark iii as well. 

The only DSLR that canon has made that's definitely better is the 1dx II and perhaps the 5d iv (but not by much)


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 12, 2020)

Since I need a camera tomorrow and have £1000(the 5dII took its last spectacular jump of the lens to its death). Would any thoughts on buying a new 90d vs a used 7dII?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 12, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Since I need a camera tomorrow and have £1000(the 5dII took its last spectacular jump of the lens to its death). Would any thoughts on buying a new 90d vs a used 7dII?


New 90D. Or, a ridiculously cheap 5DSR on the grey market as they are going for about a grand.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> New 90D. Or, a ridiculously cheap 5DSR on the grey market as they are going for about a grand.



No 5DSR's I can have here tomorrow sadly. The 7DII is £730 and the 90D is £1100(and I can pay for it this time next year). For the 90D I also have to buy some SD cards and understand it is a good 5 years newer tech than the 7DII but also seen it a review where it missed focus... I think it'll hit focus more than my 5DII did.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 12, 2020)

I ordered the 90D and a 100MB/s SD card. It looks like a nice disposable body to get me by, though I was really wanting to hold my money off for a 1DXIII or R1/R5. The alternative that had been whispering to me was a Nikon D750 and 200-500mm.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 12, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> A quick update. I found another 1Dx for £2200 that has 4000 shots on the shutter. This one was the demo unit, so it is another very temping specimen. I think, unless I am very mistaken, that the vanilla and Mark ii would not far out perform my 5d Mark ii and the 7d I had before it?


Have you thought about a 5DsR? They are quite reasonable now, specially on the grey market. That would be a great compliment to 1D MKII or III. BTW, the 1D MKIII seems like a small upgrade from the 1D MKII. The MKII is probably a much better buy. 98% of the MKIII for a much smaller price. Also, a 5DsR and the 100-400L is a great combo.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 12, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> No 5DSR's I can have here tomorrow sadly. The 7DII is £730 and the 90D is £1100(and I can pay for it this time next year). For the 90D I also have to buy some SD cards and understand it is a good 5 years newer tech than the 7DII but also seen it a review where it missed focus... I think it'll hit focus more than my 5DII did.


Try https://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/ - they have a good reputation.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 19, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Try https://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/ - they have a good reputation.



cheers. Though I now a new body and a Nikon Z6 as my backup to try out their lenses.


----------

